# Web  -  -

## [Fox]

- .       ,          , ,   , .  http://www.fox.net.ua/

----------


## steam

.

----------


## admin

> .

   ,       ,      .

----------


## steam

. 
..  . ,

----------


## aqua-webstudio

> . 
> ..  . ,

   
 .   .
    ,    .  .         Visa & Mastercard. 
  .   .   -  . 
 ,        .

----------


## qqqwww

""  -   =)
,   ,          ;) 
  ""    (  ,  , ,   ..),      .    -      .   =)

----------


## esto

.     .    -,    ,      .           ,

----------


## [Fox]

. 
    "  ",     .   , ,   (         -,        )     ,  ,          .  
 ""                ,   - -  .            . 
    , ,  ,      .     ,  ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## aTei

...      .       http://www.artlebedev.ru/ 
   php ,      ICQ 492-692-731

----------

*aTei*, )))  )))
 ,    :)
          ?)

----------


## [Fox]

,  *aTei* ,        PHP,   .  *cethy11*, ,     .        ,     ,  ,   .          ,    ,  1)     2) ,     . 
             , "   ,    ".

----------


## Alex_Tee_

"" .
   "aqua-webstudio"  ,      ""  .
   ,                -           ,     ,  .
    ",      .     "

----------


## admin

*Transd*, ,    ?
:  

> ,  .

    -  ,      .
   ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Transd*, ,    ?
> : 
>   -  ,      .
>    ?

    ,   .- .
           .
 ,    .

----------


## Sky

> .   .

      ???    5 (')        . ³    ""

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ???    5 (')        . ³    ""

  
    ,  ...
    ,        .

----------


## aqua-webstudio

> ,

     "- ".   .       .  

> ",      .     "

  ,  ,    ,     ,     ,      .      ,      .        .
-          ""

----------


## Sky

> "- ".   .       . 
> ,  ,    ,     ,     ,      .      ,      .        .
> -          ""

              ,

----------


## aqua-webstudio

> ???    5 (')        . ³    ""

       -  . ,   .    ,   .       .   ,    .
   .   

> ,

    ,

----------


## Sky

> -  . ,   .    ,   .       .   ,    .
>    .

   !

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,  ,    ,     ,     ,      .      ,      .        .

     .      ,    ...

----------


## esto

> .      ,    ...

        -.  ,   .        ,   ,   .
" "   ,    .    ,   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   .

   ....
      ,    .
 ,     ,     .
       ,   .
  ,     !!!
   ,    .       200        .  ?
    - ,             ,      .
 :       .   2500 
    ,         ** !!! 
                 ,           .
          .
*%?*;(*";?(*   ,       ,        .
*esto*  !!!

----------


## ERNE

> ,

  ..           ? 
   " "    :  (http://www.alleya-grand.com.ua/rus/contacts/)  ,  ? 
   .       -,       .       ?         .

----------


## [Fox]

> ..           ?

    e-mail.

----------


## ERNE

.    

> e-mail.

   .

----------


## Demagog

,   -,           ?     ?   .

----------


## 23q

*ERNE*,       ??

----------


## Demagog

?       -

----------


## TRS

-  .         .    .

----------


## ERNE

**:     

> -  .         . *   .*

      navigator.pl.ua    -  " -  ".      ,      .     

> ??

      .  -,  . 
 ,  -       - ,      .

----------


## [Fox]

> ,   -,           ?     ?   .

                 . .    

> ?       -

  .           .

----------


## TRS

> .           .

          .

----------


## [Fox]

> .

  ,   .

----------


## Demagog

...      ?      ...    =)

----------


## [Fox]

> ...      ?      ...    =)

         . 
    ,  ,  ..     ,         . ,       ,     .          .          ,  ,          ,        .  ,  ,          . 
  ,    -    ,      ,    ,        (    ,  ).        -       . 
 , -             ,   -     ,    .      . 
P. S.      .

----------


## Demagog

> P. S.      .

  - ...   .   .      .  ,     -    .    . 
  ...  !     !

----------


## KING

.
ϳ   www.rada-poltava.gov.ua  ,              ?
    ,   ,  ,      ...

----------


## [Fox]

> ϳ   www.rada-poltava.gov.ua  ,              ?

      ,  - .    ,    .             " -  ",        . ,       -  . ,            -  . 
      ,         .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,  - .    ,    .             " -  ",        . ,       -  . ,            -  . 
>       ,         .

       ,         ,        .    ,     ,     .-...

----------


## KING

, .       .   ,    ,   ,   ,    ?             ?    , ,   .
        ,       .
          ,      .           ...

----------


## ERNE

KING,     . 
,   (Win, 5.0.375.125, 16801050)   :  
         ,  , " ".

----------


## admin

,       ,   30 .      ,      bigmir.net.

----------


## Gonosuke

.  ,  .
 -  ,      .      .

----------

